# Trojan T105 6v Battery $95 Each In Santa Ana, California



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

For anyone who is interested, I just purchased two Trojan T105 6V Batteries from here: http://www.powertronbatteryco.com/. They are in Santa Ana, California


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The BIG question... How much to ship them?

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The BIG question... How much to ship them?
> 
> Carey


I'll bring them to Zion for you at no extra charge


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...you can't beat that shipping price! You'll put UPS out of business at those rates


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh man.. I bought 2 a few days ago for 111.00 each. I wish I'd seen this first.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> The BIG question... How much to ship them?
> 
> Carey


I'll bring them to Zion for you at no extra charge








[/quote]

Seems like either a very generous offer or a shameless plug for the Western Region Rally.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The BIG question... How much to ship them?
> 
> Carey


I'll bring them to Zion for you at no extra charge








[/quote]

Seems like either a very generous offer or a shameless plug for the Western Region Rally.








[/quote]

I think that a shameless plug would have been to include the link for the Western Region Outbackers Rally


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> The BIG question... How much to ship them?
> 
> Carey


I'll bring them to Zion for you at no extra charge








[/quote]

Seems like either a very generous offer or a shameless plug for the Western Region Rally.








[/quote]

I think that a shameless plug would have been to include the link for the Western Region Outbackers Rally








[/quote]

You're right, placing the link to the Western Region Rally  in vs. just saying Western Regoin Rally, is shamles for sure.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The BIG question... How much to ship them?
> 
> Carey


I'll bring them to Zion for you at no extra charge








[/quote]

Seems like either a very generous offer or a shameless plug for the Western Region Rally.








[/quote]

I think that a shameless plug would have been to include the link for the Western Region Outbackers Rally








[/quote]

You're right, placing the link to the Western Region Rally  in vs. just saying Western Regoin Rally, is shamles for sure.








[/quote]
True, but I had only said Zion before...I left out the Western Region Outbackers Rally  part


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> The BIG question... How much to ship them?
> 
> Carey


I'll bring them to Zion for you at no extra charge








[/quote]

Seems like either a very generous offer or a shameless plug for the Western Region Rally.








[/quote]

I think that a shameless plug would have been to include the link for the Western Region Outbackers Rally








[/quote]

You're right, placing the link to the Western Region Rally  in vs. just saying Western Regoin Rally, is shamles for sure.








[/quote]
True, but I had only said Zion before...I left out the Western Region Outbackers Rally  part








[/quote]

We're both shameless now.


----------

